# happy easter



## philipgolez

what is the correct way of telling happy easter to someone in spanish... is it Feliz Pascua or Pascua Feliz


----------



## Iararo

Felices Pascuas


----------



## Mirlo

philipgolez said:


> what is the correct way of telling happy easter to someone in spanish... is it Feliz Pascua
> or Pascua Feliz


 
saludos,


----------



## quesuerte

Hello eveyone!

Happy Easter is Feliz Pascua, right? I've seen Felices Pascuas as well, so I was just wondering which one is more normal to say in Spain!

Many thanks!


----------



## catrina

Hola,

Felices Pascuas es lo que yo usaría


----------



## Berenguer

Sí, en España también se utiliza mucho más "Felices Pascuas". De hecho yo nunca he oído "Feliz Pascua". Lo que sí he oído, pero poco, es "Feliz Semana Santa" (personalmente prefiero la primera propuesta)


----------



## quesuerte

Mis amigos me dicen que Felices Pascuas significa Merry Christmas y no tiene nada que ver con la Pascua de la resurrección o Semana Santa....


----------



## Cleotis

quesuerte said:


> Mis amigos me dicen que Felices Pascuas significa Merry Christmas y no tiene nada que ver con la Pascua de la resurrección o Semana Santa....


 
Es cierto, la gente suele confundir la pascua con la navidad (en España), realmente es el domingo de resurrección de la Semana Santa, (Pascua de resurrección), pero a veces se usa esa expresión (quizá equivocadamente)también en navidades. Yo te diría que usases "Feliz Semana Santa" para evitar confusiones


----------



## Soledad Medina

Soy cubana y siempre digo "Feliz Pascua" para Happy Easter y "Feliz Navidad" para Merry Christmas, aunque también es correcto decir "Felices Pascuas" para Navidad.  Nunca he visto Felices Pascuas, en plural, para Easter.  Sin embargo, cada país tiene su forma de hablar.  Así que lo que a mí puede parecerme incorrecto posiblemente no lo sea.

Un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## pepitapistolera

Argentina: "Felices Pascuas"


----------



## Namarne

Yo pienso que el origen de la fiesta de la Pascua está en lo que hoy es la Semana Santa, no la Navidad. También en inglés se llama Passover a la Pascua, si no me equivoco, que era el nombre de la fiesta judía originaria (el ángel exterminador que "pasó de largo" ante las puertas de los judíos). 
Y esta fiesta judía se celebraba (supongo que se celebra) en primavera. 
Después los cristianos la hemos celebrado porque fue durante esta celebración cuando murió y resucitó Cristo Nuestro Señor. 
Quizá ha acabado significando simplemente, por extensión, festividad religiosa, de ahí que hoy se incluya a la Navidad como una Pascua, o Pascuas. 
El uso ha impuesto el plural, al menos en España (no en otros lugares, por lo visto). Hoy la gente, a mi entender, suele decir "Felices Pascuas", pero sobre todo en Navidad. La verdad, yo suelo decir y a mí me suelen decir: que pases una buena Semana Santa, o unas buenas fiestas. 
Un saludo, y perdón por el rollete.


----------



## ErOtto

Namarne said:


> ...Y esta fiesta judía se celebraba (supongo que se celebra) en primavera...


 
Vaya que si se celebra... que yo sepa, el Pésaj (nombre de la Pascua judía) es la fiesta más importante entre los judíos. Aunque seguro que vendrá alguien y dirá que no, que la más importante es Hanukkah.  

Por cierto, Pésaj *es* el origen de lo que nosotros llamamos Pascua o Semana Santa.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

Namarne said:


> ...También en inglés se llama Passover a la Pascua, si no me equivoco, que era el nombre de la fiesta judía originaria (el ángel exterminador que "pasó de largo" ante las puertas de los judíos)...


 
Lo siento, pero te equivocas. Conmemora la salida del pueblo judío de Egipto. Véase: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pésaj

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Namarne

Gracias por la corrección, ErOtto. 
De todos modos, la salida de Egipto sucedió inmediatamente después, yo entiendo que todo forma parte del mismo acontecimiento. (El paso del ángel es un lance de la salida de Egipto.)
Un saludo,


----------



## ErOtto

Namarne said:


> ...yo entiendo que todo forma parte del mismo acontecimiento. (El paso del ángel es un lance de la salida de Egipto.)
> Un saludo,


 
No se si los judíos estarán conforme con tu interpretación... pero yo voy a "aceptar pulpo como animal de compañía".  

Saludos
ErOtto

PS.- Para que los "mods" no lo tachen de "chat".  En España (o por lo menos en mi zona - Comunidad Valenciana - se usa generalmente "Felices Pascuas". En singular ni lo he oido, ni lo he visto escrito.


----------



## Berenguer

ErOtto said:


> Vaya que si se celebra... que yo sepa, el Pésaj (nombre de la Pascua judía) es la fiesta más importante entre los judíos. Aunque seguro que vendrá alguien y dirá que no, que la más importante es Hanukkah.



Venga,pues ahí voy yo. Quizá sea de las más populares, pero si no estoy mal informado las festividades más importantes son las denominadas Yanim Noraim o dias terribles que son el Rosh Hashaná  y el Yom Kippur. Luego hay un grupo de tres festividades que se denominan Shelóshet Ha'regalim o fiestas de peregrinaje en las que se acostumbra a realizar ofrendas y peregrinar a Jerusalém. En este grupo es donde está incluida el Pésaj, junto al Sucot (de los Tabernáculos) y el Shavuot.
El Jánuca pertenece a las festividades menores que son aquellas no reflejadas en la Torá.


----------



## catrina

Hola,

Se dice Felices Pascuas tanto para la Pascua de Resurección (o Pascua Florida) como para la Pascua de Natividad.  Saludos


----------



## mmartinezpt

Hola a tod@s!

Me llamo Miguel y soy de España, y aquí el término "*Felices Pascuas*" se refiere únicamente a la *Semana Santa*, y no a la Navidad.

Aprovecho la ocasión para desearos a todos una muy feliz Semana Santa.

Besos.

Miguel.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Hola Miguel:
Gusto en saludarte.  Mira cuando dije que también era correcto decir Felices Pascuas en Navidad es porque así me lo dijo una vez un profesor en el College ... pero estoy por creer que mi profesor estaba equivocado.

Por mi parte siempre digo Feliz Pascua de Resurrección, o simplemente Feliz Pascua, para Easter y digo Feliz Navidad para Merry Christmas.

Aprovecho para desearte que disfrutes hoy con tu familia de una Feliz Pascua de Resurrección y que Dios te bendiga.
Saludos desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## mmartinezpt

Hola Soledad!

Muchas gracias por tus deseos. Te deseo lo mismo para ti y para los tuyos.

Aquí en España también hay a veces confusión con el término Pascua, ya que hay gente que en Navidad dice "Felices Pascuas", aunque creo que se equivocan....

Felices Pascuas!

Besos.

Miguel.


----------



## mnewcomb71

Quién dice Pascuacielos entonces?


----------



## Bijou

Aquí la RAE:
"PASCUA"
1.Fiesta la más solemne de los hebreos, que celebraban a la mitad de la luna de marzo, en memoria de la libertad del cautiverio de Egipto.* 2.     * f. En la Iglesia católica, fiesta solemne de la Resurrección del Señor, que se celebra el domingo siguiente al plenilunio posterior al 20 de marzo. Oscila entre el 22 de marzo y el 25 de abril.


* 3.     * f. Cada una de las solemnidades del nacimiento de Cristo, del reconocimiento y adoración de los Reyes Magos y de la venida del Espíritu Santo sobre el Colegio Apostólico

La Pascua católica y hebrea tienen el mismo origen etimológico (pesah, pascha) pero ya, punto. Y si dices "Felices Pascuas" y es navidad, pues estás felicitando esa pascua, la del nacimiento de Cristo blau blau blau. Y si celebras las pascuas o las felicitas en Semana Santa estás felicitando/celebrando la pascua de resurrección.


----------



## Nina Sofia

Hello ,
I need some help, I don't know how people on spanish say: Happy Easter!
Is there some special form of saying or what?
Tnx in advance


----------



## roanheads

"Felices Pascuas ( de Resurrección ) = Happy Easter.
" Felices Pascuas ( de Navidad )      = Happy Christmas.


----------



## Ynez

Personally, I would say "Feliz Semana Santa". There is a thread about it right now in the Sólo Español forum:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1353653


----------



## Nina Sofia

Thank you both very very much.


----------



## kevlating

Apparently you can either say, "Felices Pascuas" or "Feliz Semana Santa". Personally, if someone says to me the former I'd be like, huh?, but if it was the latter I'd say, so do you!.


----------



## roanheads

Ynez said:


> Personally, I would say "Feliz Semana Santa". There is a thread about it right now in the Sólo Español forum:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1353653


 
Ynez,
Tengo amigos madrileños que me desean,siempre, por las Navidades, " Felices Pascuas ",  y nunca " Navidades ". 
Tal vez " Pascua/s" sea cosa de zona o región.


----------



## Ynez

roanheads said:


> Ynez,
> Tengo amigos madrileños que me desean,siempre, por las Navidades, " Felices Pascuas ",  y nunca " Navidades ".
> Tal vez " Pascua/s" sea cosa de zona o región.



No sé, roanheads. Yo ya dije lo que yo diría. Yo entiendo lo que sea que me digan, porque si me dicen "Pascuas" en Navidad sé que se refieren a "Navidad", y si me lo dicen en Semana Santa sé que se refieren a "Semana Santa". Yo digo:

_Feliz Navidad = Christmas

Feliz Semana Santa = Easter_


¿Has visto el hilo de Sólo Español? Vaya lío.


----------



## roanheads

Ynez,
Sí, ¡ lástima que yo no estuviera para remover la sopa !
Pensándolo, en Tenerife que conozco bien, el que más se oye es " Feliz Semana Santa ".


----------



## Marxelo

Por acá es más común decir *Felices Pascuas* y no se usa mucho el Feliz semana santa.
Y para Navidad se dice Feliz Navidad, nunca se habla de Pascuas de Navidad. Son costumbres supongo.


----------



## Caycito

Here in, in Buenos Aires, "Happy Easter" is always "Felices Pascuas". Nobody uses "Felices Pascuas" for Christmas.
 "Merry Christmas" is "Feliz Navidad". You can say "Felices Fiestas if you want to include New Year but never "Felices Pascuas"
I think Easter is a mix of different celebrations. Jewish Pesaj + Christ Resurrection + Pagan Fertility Rituals (therefore the eggs and rabbits). 
According to the Bible Jesus was in Jerusalem for Pesaj when he was captured and killed. I also think that fertility - resurrection - spring - passover - are all related concepts.


----------

